# Everywhere you halloween...



## skycruise (Mar 27, 2004)

So I am in the process of making a halloween album. One that a person could either listen to while falling off to sleep or an album where one could blast during halloween as trick or treaters gather outside.

This will be the first of a many in the halloween series.. Each year I'll put out a new volume of songs. Some songs will be experimental, some will have tales, others will just be.

See what you think and drop me a line if you want. 

www.custance.net


www.custance.net
for spooky music


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

hmm. pretty interesting. unique.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

very... But I like it. Creepy.

All is done


----------



## skycruise (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for listening and also for leaving the feedback!

CD will be ready soon. I have some really neat and spooky gems on it in addition to the ones available from the site. Once I get it all up and running to accept orders via the site, I'll post a secret code in here so that anyone quoting this code will receive a discount. 

Keep in mind this is a low budget project, but with professional software. Vol I to be released this year. Whether I sell zero or many copies, vol II will be released next year.. and so on.. something to leave the grandkids with? lol

Till then, see you around!

www.custance.net
for spooky music


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I've tried to listen to the songs on two occassions, but without success. The music wouldn't come through for me. Sorry.

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## spooky little chick (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey I listened to it, that was cool. I love scary music and sounds. I have downloaded several halloween sounding songs and sounds off Kazaa. I have a horror movies theme cd in my car that I actually listen to all year. I love the music to the first Halloween movie which is my all time favorite movie. I have a convertible and ride down the road in the middle of summer with the top down blaring the Halloween theme music and people look at me like I'm a psycho or something. It's so funny! They are the ones that are NOT normal for not loving Halloween and loving to be scared like I do. Anyway, keep up the good work, I really enjoyed it! 

That was the boogie man, wasn't it?
As a matter of fact, it was.


----------



## skycruise (Mar 27, 2004)

Quick update!

Due to a mid summers hard drive crash, I lost all my music and had to start from scratch and go by memory. Backups are gold bar people! Don't learn the hard way 

In any event, I managed to reconstruct some of the songs for the people here. Feel free to download the music and use for your haunts, etc and if you like it, feel freer to donate some money. I plan on updating the site by adding more music soon, so check back every month or so.

When I update the site, i'll post here as well.

Enjoy! And hopefully some of you can download teh ones you like and use it as background music while you hand out candies.

http://www.custance.net

www.custance.net
for spooky halloween music


----------



## skycruise (Mar 27, 2004)

I would like to start taking requests now for themes or moods that they want for next year's halloween. There's no rest for the wicked, they say!

If you have a particular type of display that you need music or sound effects for and you liked the stuff i did aready, post in here or message me at my email that's listed in the site. 

Happy Halloween!

www.custance.net
for spooky halloween music


----------

